# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Dsseldorf

## Lionritter

Hi zusammen,

wer hat Bock von Dsseldorf oder Umgebung zusammen nach Holland zu fahren, sobald Wind angesagt ist?

Einfach melden.
Bis dann
Leo

----------


## ger281

Hi,  ich komme wohl immer gerne mit.  Gib eben bescheid. Henry.rohlmann@gmx.de. Fhre kommenden Mittwoch Abend bis da-so nach klitt Lust mit zukommen? Achso komme aus mnster

----------


## Lorenzz

Waer in Zukunft auch dabei!

----------


## jasch

Hey, ich wre auch gerne dabei. Ich hab dir eine PN mit meiner Mailadresse geschickt. Danke

----------


## Hauste

Hallo, ist der thread noch aktuell??? 

Fahrt Ihr noch nach holland? LG

----------


## Lionritter

klar!
Will jemand z. B. morgen oder bermorgen mit?

----------

